# TTOC Isle of Man Dates - Poll



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

*Which Date?*​
Weekend 20th April 2007313.04%Weekend 27th April 2007313.04%Weekend 04th May 2007417.39%Weekend 11th May 20071356.52%


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

For those interested in the TTOC trip to the Isle of Man.

I have recieved a list of dates from the IOM Steam Packet Co.

We can have the reduced rate mentioned on the Event Thread for the following weekend dates:

20th April 2007

27th April 2007

04th May 2007

11th May 2007

Please vote in the poll.

I think we should go as late as possible to try and get better weather but will consider what the majority think.

PLEASE DO NOT VOTE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED IN THIS TRIP!

Steve


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I agree, the later we go the better the chance of good weather. We're currently free on all the weekends you have listed, so any of them will be fine.

Penny.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> I agree, the later we go the better the chance of good weather. We're currently free on all the weekends you have listed, so any of them will be fine.
> 
> Penny.


Same for me ...so far


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I note that two of the interested parties have replied and said the later date and we have 2 anonamous votes - if these are by none intertested parties - THANKS.

Can all who vote and are interested please post a brief message aswell.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

27th April or the 11th May would be good for me ...!!

This is a good way of getting the best date to suit everyone who's going

Nice One ..!!

Kev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Steve

I haven't voted as any of the dates suit me 

Hev x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Law said:


> I note that two of the interested parties have replied and said the later date and we have 2 anonamous votes - if these are by none intertested parties - THANKS.
> 
> Can all who vote and are interested please post a brief message aswell.
> 
> ...


Who are these so called anonamous parties then?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

The last weekend, 11th for me, as I will be out of the country again the 27th Apr and 4th May. As Steve points out, the odds for good weather improve the later we go. But I could make the 20th Apr

Doesnt seem that the poll idea is working as intended Steve.

Perhaps it would be better for you to do a manual running poll in your lead page, indicating the posted response preferences?

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

last weekend is better for the weather but numbers are also a factor.
So we will just go with the flow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm posting for the french. I've discussed the Isle of Man idea with a couple of them and I think we may come, may be 2 or 3 cars

For us, 27th and 4th would be ideal as we have banked holiday on 1st and 8th of may, commonly translated in 4 days week end

But if you go for 20th of april or 11th of may, that's fine, at least for me


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Agree with other posts , the later the better


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I've posted for the 4th as this is a Bank Holiday Weekend and wo't have to work on Monday!!!


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

11 may best for me


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

With 50% of the votes going for the 11th May , i think we can all start penciling in our diaries .

Roll on 11.05.07 ....!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

11th May for us at this stage


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I've not voted as I can go at any date as I will of already been snowboarding..


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

think any date would be fine but would prefer the 27th


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Any is good for me, I'll be 2 months away from leaving the Army so I'll pretty much do as I please.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And you dont anyway ? :lol:

Helen and I for the 11th please. 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The agonies of command :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I can make the April Dates. May is looking very doubtful as our Housebuilding Holiday is likely to include those dates.

Mr L [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that 04th May is a bank holiday weekend. That gets my vote. But any weekend is good for me that far in advance !!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes I noticed....which is why I chose 11th  as if I can make it (tbc), it will be me and maybe a car-mad friend (as no one in my family interested  )


----------



## superally (Feb 25, 2005)

Hiya

May seems okay with me but the ferry will be more expensive then as the island prices go up due to the TT two weeks later - just a thought!
:?

superally


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

superally said:


> Hiya
> 
> May seems okay with me but the ferry will be more expensive then as the island *prices go up due to the TTs * two weeks later - just a thought!
> :?
> ...


----------

